# Celtic V Rangers



## HankMarvin (Apr 17, 2016)

Look like the Rangers are back where they belong, Celtic are a poor team.

Whats your thoughts on today's game?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Look like the Rangers are back where they belong, Celtic are a poor team.

Whats your thoughts on today's game?
		
Click to expand...

Rangers played well but I think Hibs will win the final as they have a solid goalie.:lol:


----------



## chippa1909 (Apr 17, 2016)

Thoughts?
Feels a bit like a community must feel like when the neighbourhood nutter is released from prison.


----------



## AMcC (Apr 17, 2016)

Rangers bossed the first half playing a brand of football that was very easy on the eye, a couple of really good goals.  Certainly exciting enough for a neutral watching.

After a few dark years it is great to see us competing again.

Many Celtic fans on social media are already hopes the result expedites the exit of Ronny.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Rangers played well but I think Hibs will win the final as they have a solid goalie.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

But he's prone to freeze :smirk:.

 TBH, I'm really amazed but delighted with the result . I thought it was going to be a right gubbing for Rangers, so Hello hello , the bluebells are blue.

 Celtic sunk with only 4 Rangers subs available. :whoo:


----------



## ger147 (Apr 17, 2016)

Haven't saw the game yet as I was enjoying a game of golf on a nice quiet course while all the natives were glued to the TV.

Now home safe and have the shutters up for tonight's fun & games...


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 17, 2016)

Have to says it's good to see Rangers back where they belong and a great end to the season beating the old enemy, did I hear  the Celtic manager say his side was the best team in Scotland ? 

What does he know


----------



## AMcC (Apr 17, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			But he's prone to freeze :smirk:.

 so Hello hello , the bluebells are blue.
		
Click to expand...

Ready for a wee song now William :cheers:


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Ready for a wee song now William :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Not before time Allan :whoo:, but I found it a good game to watch, not much between them on the day TBH.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 17, 2016)

Considering the budget of both sides, the players and their performances were absolutely honking.  Very poor quality match, other than a great strike by McKay.  

Took 30 seconds before the bigoted songbook came out.  Must be a new record.  Very much doubt any authorities would have heard such things.


----------



## DCB (Apr 17, 2016)

Interesting game to watch. Not convinced this was a good measure of who sits where  in the pecking order. Rangers pressed and played a high  intensity game, but looked well knackered at the end. Celtic were really poor and didn't do the basics well.

It'll certainly be an interesting final, Hibs have got to fancy their chances against Rangers than against Celtic, so roll on the Final.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2016)

DCB said:



			Interesting game to watch. Not convinced this was a good measure of who sits where  in the pecking order. Rangers pressed and played a high  intensity game, but looked well knackered at the end. Celtic were really poor and didn't do the basics well.

It'll certainly be an interesting final, Hibs have got to fancy their chances against Rangers than against Celtic, so roll on the Final.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too , I'm really looking forward to it. But TBPH without The Sunshine on Leith and Penny Arcade getting rattled out, it would be a dull affair. 

Is this the first Scottish Cup final to be played without a SPL team being involved


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Considering the budget of both sides, the players and their performances were absolutely honking.  Very poor quality match, other than a great strike by McKay.  

Took 30 seconds before the bigoted songbook came out.  Must be a new record.  Very much doubt any authorities would have heard such things.
		
Click to expand...

You get back to eating all your Killie pies :ears: :rofl:


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2016)

AMcC said:



			Rangers bossed the first half playing a brand of football that was very easy on the eye, a couple of really good goals.  Certainly exciting enough for a neutral watching.

After a few dark years it is great to see us competing again..
		
Click to expand...

I agree, and I jumped up in the clubhouse and rightly took the pish on a few green gilled fans when they missed an open goal, great to see the Gers back where we belong  

The future's BLUE :thup:


----------



## DCB (Apr 17, 2016)

What's  all this " back" talk


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2016)

DCB said:



			What's  all this " back" talk 

Click to expand...


Tin hat


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

Blimey didn't realise Kenny Miller was still playing 

Previously when looking at Celtic and Rangers teams there were always a number of household names that stood out - players that could easily play in the top leagues and intend a number did.

But looking at the line ups for both teams it's hard to see who the top players are for each team. Last time I watched a bit of the Scottish Prem the standard appeared to be no better than League 1 level 

With Rangers winning and also back in the Prem the level of interest IMO will increase which could help attract better players and help the league standard increase


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 17, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Blimey didn't realise Kenny Miller was still playing 

Previously when looking at Celtic and Rangers teams there were always a number of household names that stood out - players that could easily play in the top leagues and intend a number did.

But looking at the line ups for both teams it's hard to see who the top players are for each team. Last time I watched a bit of the Scottish Prem the standard appeared to be no better than League 1 level 

With Rangers winning and also back in the Prem the level of interest IMO will increase which could help attract better players and help the league standard increase
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see that you finally admit that you are out of touch with Scottish football Phil.

It does not seem to stop you posting on the subject though:lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 17, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Glad to see that you finally admit that you are out of touch with Scottish football Phil.

It does not seem to stop you posting on the subject though:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you will have to explain that ? Which bit is out of touch ?


----------



## Fish (Apr 17, 2016)

Here we go....


----------



## AMcC (Apr 17, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Is this the first Scottish Cup final to be played without a SPL team being involved 

Click to expand...

It may be,  but it is certainly the first time a team outwith the top division has won the cup since East Fife won it in 1938


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2016)

Only caught the pens in the pro shop on the way out. You could sense the Celtic player was going to miss. Talk about not looking confident. I guess, taking all the crap off the pitch away, it's good for Celtic and Scottish football that there's another side capable of giving them a game


----------



## ger147 (Apr 17, 2016)

Just had a chance to watch the game. Always a lottery in a penalty shoot out but for me the best team won.

Bearing in mind the last 4 years and the money and players available to both sides, Rangers just edged it for me. They played well in the 1st half especially and they just looked like they wanted it more.

That may have something to do with how many British players there are in the Rangers side versus all the overseas players in the Celtic side. Probably also had a lot to do with the respective managers. Warburton set Rangers up perfectly to play against Celtic while the hoops were a shambles at times.

I'm sure the Celtic fans will be lighting up the fone ins between now and the end of the season demanding their manager's head.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 17, 2016)

Just managed to see the penalties in between games of golf today but obviously delighted with the result. To be honest, I expected an easy win for Celtic but maybe, despite the gulf in finances, the gap in quality isn't as big as I feared.

Only problem is that with HID a hibby the football arguments in our house will continue right to the last game!


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 17, 2016)

Vocal minority were quite loud though, wouldn't ra berrz agree?


----------



## ger147 (Apr 17, 2016)

Just noticed the 12th apostle Mr Johnston was one of the Sky pundits, in Glasgow???

Very kind of Obama to give his security detail the day off so they could get Maurice into Glasgow...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 17, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Vocal minority were quite loud though, wouldn't ra berrz agree?
		
Click to expand...

Not during the brief bit I saw but wouldn't surprise me. Sadly all football clubs have their share of knuckledraggers and Rangers still have a particular problem. Moving in the right direction but too slowly for my liking.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 17, 2016)

What I don't understand is how the 'well meaning, non-idiot' supporter can turn up week after week, hear these songs and do nothing about it.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 17, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			What I don't understand is how the 'well meaning, non-idiot' supporter can turn up week after week, hear these songs and do nothing about it.
		
Click to expand...

What should they do? It was one of the reasons I stopped going but you're just asking for trouble challenging them. It's down to the club, which has done plenty but still needs to do more.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 17, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			What should they do? It was one of the reasons I stopped going
		
Click to expand...

They should do exactly what you have.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 17, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			They should do exactly what you have.
		
Click to expand...

Don't really see how that helps.

Should decent football fans of all clubs stop going if other fans chant offensive stuff? That'd be just about every team in the country in my experience.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 17, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			They should do exactly what you have.
		
Click to expand...

I disagree - stopping following your team because others sing songs you don't like is not the solution.

And for what it's worth, as someone christened a Catholic, I'm neither offended by the Rangers songs sung nor do I think for one minute they are singing about me or the religion my parents chose for me. The whole songs thing is a nonsense IMVHO.


----------



## Simbo (Apr 17, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			What I don't understand is how the 'well meaning, non-idiot' supporter can turn up week after week, hear these songs and do nothing about it.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe there's far less people actually offended by them that the media like to make out


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Sticks and stones can break your bones , but names will never hurt you, grow up FFS.
 Far too many sensitive people about for my liking.
My wife has called me a fat ignorant pig, but I still let her cook my dinner , I know, I know, I'm a big softy. :ears::rofl:


----------



## super hans (Apr 17, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			Considering the budget of both sides, the players and their performances were absolutely honking.  Very poor quality match, other than a great strike by McKay.  

Took 30 seconds before the bigoted songbook came out.  Must be a new record.  Very much doubt any authorities would have heard such things.
		
Click to expand...


You were quite clearly watching your first old Firm game in years - the football on show was the best I've witnessed at a Rangers Celtic game for decades....they're usually kick n rush, hack n foul types of games.

Rangers played every bye kick(bar one) out of defence, and I fail to remember a rash or OTT tackle in the whole game - the best team playing football won in the end.


Considering you spent the first 30 seconds listening to the game, I'm not surprised you didnt see  much of the best football the OF game has witnessed in years.

If you can remember either team resorting to hoofing the ball time and again then be my guest and remind us....


----------



## ger147 (Apr 17, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Sticks and stones can break your bones , but names will never hurt you, grow up FFS.
 Far too many sensitive people about for my liking.
*My wife has called me a fat ignorant pig, but I still let her cook my dinner* , I know, I know, I'm a big softy. :ears::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

:whoo:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2016)

Celtic were a lot poorer than I was expecting and the Rangers a lot better.  Rangers desreved to win - more desire and appetite and I can't but help feel that (as said elsewhere) came about through the make-up of the teams.  Sky commentator clearly didn't know that he bears were singing songs they shouldn't when he was 'praising' them at one point.  But to be honest I'm no sure that making a song and damn about some of the songs doesn't actually just draw attention to them and so make them more than they are.  I'm sure that the vast majority of Celtic supporters couldn't give a damn about what the bears sing.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 17, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			What I don't understand is how the 'well meaning, non-idiot' supporter can turn up week after week, hear these songs and do nothing about it.
		
Click to expand...

The decent fans should try to sing other songs when the bad songs get sung, over time the middling sort may start doing the same.

It has to start with the decent ones doing something.

BTW on the field, only seen the first 60 mins, before our match started, and Rangers controlled the game, and played some good stuff. (I dont support either team btw).


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			It has to start with the decent ones doing something.
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest that it must start with the clubs policing it properly, instead of trading on bigotry.  However, I reckon you're right about decent ones being able to affect positive change.


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 18, 2016)

super hans said:



			Considering you spent the first 30 seconds listening to the game, I'm not surprised you didnt see  much of the best football the OF game has witnessed in years.

If you can remember either team resorting to hoofing the ball time and again then be my guest and remind us....
		
Click to expand...

OF fans are pwecious at times.

I watched the whole game mate.  As a neutral.

I wouldn't consider hoofing the ball as a fair measure of poor quality.  There have been many teams over the years who play amazing, fast, direct football.

However, neither would I consider running very fast, misplacing passes left-right-centre (Brown and Johansson worst culprits) and closing down quickly to be a mark of quality.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 18, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I'd suggest that it must start with the clubs policing it properly, instead of trading on bigotry.  However, I reckon you're right about decent ones being able to affect positive change.
		
Click to expand...

That's a pretty outrageous statement. Both clubs could probably do more but neither is "trading on bigotry". They are only the focal point for what is a blight on our society.


----------



## Simbo (Apr 18, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			OF fans are pwecious at times.

I watched the whole game mate.  As a neutral.

I wouldn't consider hoofing the ball as a fair measure of poor quality.  There have been many teams over the years who play amazing, fast, direct football.

However, neither would I consider running very fast, misplacing passes left-right-centre (Brown and Johansson worst culprits) and closing down quickly to be a mark of quality.
		
Click to expand...

Players were absolutely honking and it was a poor quality match???

Seriously?? You must have been watching a different game from the rest of the country.


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2016)

Rangers deserved it yesterday without a doubt, they wanted it more than Celtic and got there in the end. Penalties are always a lottery when no team can win a game outright but that's football.

I was very surprised at how poor Celtic were yesterday, they really didnt look up for that game at all which was a surprise. Rangers on the other hand looked very assured and composed but should be kicking themselves for not managing the win in 90 or 120 mins against such a poor side.

I've seen very little of Celtic this season and on yesterdays performance I see im not missing much.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Rangers deserved it yesterday without a doubt, they wanted it more than Celtic and got there in the end. Penalties are always a lottery when no team can win a game outright but that's football.

I was very surprised at how poor Celtic were yesterday, they really didnt look up for that game at all which was a surprise. Rangers on the other hand looked very assured and composed but should be kicking themselves for not managing the win in 90 or 120 mins against such a poor side.

I've seen very little of Celtic this season and on yesterdays performance I see im not missing much.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts also - and (despite myself) I did enjoy the game - maybe that was just because Celtic played so poorly and Rangers played above themselves - made it more even and watchable (I hesitate to describe it as exciting  )


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

Some of the stuff I have seen on social media and indeed on my own timeline from both sets of fans is shocking - so much hatred over a football match. Rangers fans goading responses and vice versa - why can't people just celebrate a victory like mature human beings


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some of the stuff I have seen on social media and indeed on my own timeline from both sets of fans is shocking - so much hatred over a football match. Rangers fans goading responses and vice versa - why can't people just celebrate a victory like mature human beings
		
Click to expand...

I fear the goading from Rangers fans next season is going to be grim.  A lot of them have developed a visceral hatred of just about every other Scottish club and their supporters as the clubs were seen to be complicit in the demise of Rangers , and the supporters of all of these clubs gloated, laughed and rejoiced at the demise of that once great club.  Well I am afraid that, as unseemly behaviour as it was, we did - because for many years Rangers and Celtic portrayed themselves as being far too good for Scottish football, bought all decent players (with RFC using money they didn't have) to kill any chance of competing with them -  and they wanted out, and still do I expect, to join a continental league if not the English League.

It's not going to be nice.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some of the stuff I have seen on social media and indeed on my own timeline from both sets of fans is shocking - so much hatred over a football match. Rangers fans goading responses and vice versa - why can't people just celebrate a victory like mature human beings
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, it's football.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 18, 2016)

I know many of you southerners don't really follow Scottish football and don't know about the old firm and events of the last few years. This video should make everything clear for you....

[video=youtube;Vso5gGCbeK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vso5gGCbeK8[/video]


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 18, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			I know many of you southerners don't really follow Scottish football and don't know about the olf firm and events of the last few years. This video should make everything clear for you....

[video=youtube;Vso5gGCbeK8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vso5gGCbeK8[/video]
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

What the heck was that :rofl:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 18, 2016)

virtuocity said:



			I'd suggest that it must start with the clubs policing it properly, instead of trading on bigotry.  However, I reckon you're right about decent ones being able to affect positive change.
		
Click to expand...

The clubs can try all they want (and should), but the biggest mover will be the disdain of fellow fans, or an alternative attitude coming out. 

When the pack mentality shifts, it can sway the middling sorts.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 18, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

What the heck was that :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Quite informative I thought.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 18, 2016)

Sadly I think Rangers's absence will only have fuelled the desire to play Celtic regularly again and yesterday will only have added fuel to the fire for those supporters that seem to revel in the sheer hatred of their rivals. It will only continue into next season. While I watch the games on the TV, can those much more deeply involved either as fans of Celtic or Rangers, or of Scottish football in general, tell me why the clubs seem to do very little, to deal with this issue and with the fans. Is it something that does happen, but perhaps no longer widely mentioned in the news and social media?


----------



## ger147 (Apr 18, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Quite informative I thought..... 

Click to expand...

That'll save me watching Panorama this week...


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 18, 2016)

Heard worse chats/songs from both Man U and Liverpool fans recently in the premiership.

In saying that there is  absolutely no place for some of the sectarian  bigotry associated to the old firm. 

The usual small minority spoiling it for the majority.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 18, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Heard worse chats/songs from both Man U and Liverpool fans recently in the premiership.

In saying that there is  absolutely no place for some of the sectarian  bigotry associated to the old firm. 

The usual small minority spoiling it for the majority.
		
Click to expand...

As I think I already said earlier on the thread, I just don't get where the outrage about a few songs comes from. The words of one of the songs celebrating the victory in 1690 is no worse than the lyrics to Flower of Scotland, our unofficial national anthem.

Bigotry to me is back in 1961 when my Dad joined Kelvin Hughes in Hillington as an apprentice but wasn't allowed to train as an engineer as he went to St Modan's High School. Something similar happened in reverse in Coatbridge town hall in the early 1980's i.e. the infamous green application forms. Football fans singing the Sash or the Billy Boys just isn't the same IMVHO and I personally take no offence when I hear it sung. To most of those singing it is a Rangers song and the Sash in particular is a very catchy tune.

I have many friends on both sides of the divide and some very good friends I know are still fond of singing the odd song, especially after a few sherries, but I know that it doesn't  equate to them thinking any differently about me because of the school my mum and dad decided to send me to.


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Rangers deserved it yesterday without a doubt, they wanted it more than Celtic and got there in the end. Penalties are always a lottery when no team can win a game outright but that's football.

I was very surprised at how poor Celtic were yesterday, they really didnt look up for that game at all which was a surprise. Rangers on the other hand looked very assured and composed but should be kicking themselves for not managing the win in 90 or 120 mins against such a poor side.

I've seen very little of Celtic this season and on yesterdays performance I see im not missing much.
		
Click to expand...

You
 Raise a fair point there Val but remember Rangers were playing with only just over half their first team yesterday when they beat Celtic & it just goes to show that Celtic can't sort themselves out when out under pressure it showed yesterday. I wouldn't say Celtic played any worse than they have done all season it just took a well run team who know how to play attacking Football showed how bad they really are


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 18, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Heard worse chats/songs from both Man U and Liverpool fans recently in the premiership.

In saying that there is  absolutely no place for some of the sectarian  bigotry associated to the old firm. 

The usual small minority spoiling it for the majority.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on well said, both side have numbers in the minority causing trouble but on the park it was down to business & the best team won.


----------



## Simbo (Apr 18, 2016)

Just



HankMarvin said:



			You
 Raise a fair point there Val but remember Rangers were playing with only just over half their first team yesterday when they beat Celtic & it just goes to show that Celtic can't sort themselves out when out under pressure it showed yesterday. I wouldn't say Celtic played any worse than they have done all season it just took a well run team who know how to play attacking Football showed how bad they really are
		
Click to expand...

The Rangers team yesterday had 4 on loan players and 6 free transfers, lee Wallace aside, the total cost of all the players on the pitch was less than 300K.

There's far worse sang at other games iv been to, but because most of the teams doing it aren't high profile like the old firm nothing gets done.


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			You
 Raise a fair point there Val but remember Rangers were playing with only just over half their first team yesterday when they beat Celtic & it just goes to show that Celtic can't sort themselves out when out under pressure it showed yesterday. I wouldn't say Celtic played any worse than they have done all season it just took a well run team who know how to play attacking Football showed how bad they really are
		
Click to expand...

Just to be pedantic, Rangers didn't beat Celtic, it was a draw


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Just to be pedantic, Rangers didn't beat Celtic, it was a draw 

Click to expand...

Exactly! Delia's doing fine, Celtic should just keep going as they are. 

:whoo:


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 18, 2016)

Val said:



			Just to be pedantic, Rangers didn't beat Celtic, it was a draw 

Click to expand...

You might want to watch the replay as the final score was 5-4 to Rangers, can I just say its definetly worth watching again.


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			You might want to watch the replay as the final score was 5-4 to Rangers, can I just say its definetly worth watching again.
		
Click to expand...

The final score was 1-1 then 2-2 after extra time

Penalties on the other hand


----------



## Val (Apr 18, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Exactly! Delia's doing fine, Celtic should just keep going as they are. 

:whoo:
		
Click to expand...

He's a donut :rofl:

Anyway, my team won 46-10 on Saturday, this game was a side show :rofl:


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 18, 2016)

Val said:



			The final score was 1-1 then 2-2 after extra time

Penalties on the other hand 

Click to expand...

Yeh it all added up to 5-4 to Rangers


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone else see the ball move just before the Celtic guy ballooned his penalty. New laid turf.
Celtic should demand a void game and a re-match.


----------



## Simbo (Apr 18, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Anyone else see the ball move just before the Celtic guy ballooned his penalty. New laid turf.
Celtic should demand a void game and a re-match.
		
Click to expand...


Oaft!! 
Letter to anyone who will listen coming up! Haha

Always cheated , never defeated!


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 18, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Anyone else see the ball move just before the Celtic guy ballooned his penalty. New laid turf.
Celtic should demand a void game and a re-match.
		
Click to expand...

Just seen that clip...what pen was that? The last one? Did have an huge impact on the strike.

https://www.facebook.com/frank.oneill.7505/videos/1132385400159586/
Not sure if this will work...


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 18, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Just seen that clip...what pen was that? The last one? Did have an huge impact on the strike.

https://www.facebook.com/frank.oneill.7505/videos/1132385400159586/
Not sure if this will work...
		
Click to expand...

It may have had a small a very small impact on the strike but had no impact on the game, Only An Excuse


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 18, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sadly I think Rangers's absence will only have fuelled the desire to play Celtic regularly again and yesterday will only have added fuel to the fire for those supporters that seem to revel in the sheer hatred of their rivals. It will only continue into next season. While I watch the games on the TV, can those much more deeply involved either as fans of Celtic or Rangers, or of Scottish football in general, tell me why the clubs seem to do very little, to deal with this issue and with the fans. Is it something that does happen, but perhaps no longer widely mentioned in the news and social media?
		
Click to expand...

What do you do as a club if you have 50,000 individuals singing _The Billy Boys_ as one.  Close down your own ground for home games?


----------



## ger147 (Apr 18, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What do you do as a club if you have 50,000 individuals singing _The Billy Boys_ as one.  Close down your own ground for home games?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing, it's just a song...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Nothing, it's just a song...
		
Click to expand...

As might as I don't think it should really be sung in this day and age - I tend to agree with you.  I am pretty certain that Celtic fans don't actually care.  And as we know - Tom Jones's _Delilah _that 80,000 Welsh will sing at The Arms Park is really no less inappropriate these days.  The answer to my question is that there is not really a lot Rangers FC can do about it.  If 50,000 individuals decide that they want to sing it then they will.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 19, 2016)

Reports in Norway that Deila is out at the end of the season.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 19, 2016)

You don't ever have 50000 individuals singing the billy boys nowadays. If criticism is deserved at least keep it honest.

Good point about Delilah and could also be made about songs and chants at football grounds the length on the country.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 19, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What do you do as a club if you have 50,000 individuals singing _The Billy Boys_ as one.  Close down your own ground for home games?
		
Click to expand...

That's why I asked. From a distance all we see and get fed is the hatred every time the game is played but you hear very little of anything being done to change this. I assume the clubs have long since stopped worrying until there's a pitch invasion or trouble and they get a UEFA fine or ban


----------



## ger147 (Apr 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's why I asked. From a distance all we see and get fed is the hatred every time the game is played but you hear very little of anything being done to change this. I assume the clubs have long since stopped worrying until there's a pitch invasion or trouble and they get a UEFA fine or ban
		
Click to expand...

This is the sort of thing that needs to be addressed, and the responsibility does NOT rest with the clubs. And it has nothing to do with a few songs sung in a football stadium...

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...lade-thug-rangers-7785215#JPZ5CdZkGcacLvDR.97


----------



## Ethan (Apr 19, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Nothing, it's just a song...
		
Click to expand...

Only the very thinnest skinned could possibly take offence at a sectarian song celebrating a former Fascist leader and his gang of razor wielding thugs who used to commit sectarian attacks on Catholics. These people are obviously getting the wrong idea of what 'up to our knees in fenian blood' means. 

The song is banned at Linfield, the NI Rangers equivalent, and which is hardly a bastion of cross-community understanding.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2016)

Are some songs not being sung because they know they cause offence ?


----------



## Ethan (Apr 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are some songs not being sung because they know they cause offence ?
		
Click to expand...

Of course they are. If Celtic fans started singing along happily, the Rangers fans would stop and never sing them again.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 19, 2016)

Ethan said:



			Of course they are. If Celtic fans started singing along happily, the Rangers fans would stop and never sing them again.
		
Click to expand...

And vice versa of course


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 19, 2016)

ger147 said:



			This is the sort of thing that needs to be addressed, and the responsibility does NOT rest with the clubs. And it has nothing to do with a few songs sung in a football stadium...

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/s...lade-thug-rangers-7785215#JPZ5CdZkGcacLvDR.97

Click to expand...

Very sad in the year 2016 in a so called civilized society.

When you strip it down it is plain old tribal violence associated with religion.
It will only stop when the mothers teach their children to stop hating.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			You don't ever have 50000 individuals singing the billy boys nowadays. If criticism is deserved at least keep it honest.

Good point about Delilah and could also be made about songs and chants at football grounds the length on the country.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not criticising.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are some songs not being sung because they know they cause offence ?
		
Click to expand...

They are sung to wind up the other side - and I don't believe it's necessarily the words that do the winding up - more the fact of the song being sung and it being representative of the 'other side'.  I'm actually just now wondering whether they still sing _The Tommy Gun_ at Parkhead - I'm not sure I heard it sung on Sunday.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Very sad in the year 2016 in a so called civilized society.

When you strip it down it is plain old tribal violence associated with religion.
It will only stop when the mothers teach their children to stop hating.
		
Click to expand...

It starts when kids/friends are sent to separate primary schools all because of religion.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 19, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			It starts when kids/friends are sent to separate primary schools all because of religion.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely spot on sir!!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Very sad in the year 2016 in a so called civilized society.

When you strip it down it is plain old tribal violence associated with religion.
It will only stop when the mothers teach their children to stop hating.
		
Click to expand...

Children don't need taught to stop hating. The adults need to stop teaching them to hate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Absolutely spot on sir!!
		
Click to expand...

I had one Catholic mate...see - I know.  In fact I think he was one of very, very few Catholics in my secondary school.  And I think he only went to my secondary as all of his friends from primary school were Protestant.  Growing up I had many more Jewish friends than Catholic friends - well - that's the sort of thing that can happen when you are a protestant growing up in Whitecraigs 

Though as my parents were Highlanders and detested the central belt bigotry - we were kept out of it - and not allowed to go anywhere near.  So we did laugh when - around 1974 when the troubles were bad - some local kids decided to 'make their mark' on the wall of the sports pavilion of the local private school - by scrawling in 3ft high letters - 1619 FTP.


----------



## DCB (Apr 19, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Children don't need taught to stop hating. The adults need to stop teaching them to hate.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly


----------



## Simbo (Apr 19, 2016)

1619??

Rangers have tried to do their bit against bigotry, they produced the "wee blue book" and left it on every home supporters seat, and sent it to season tickets holders. It contains songs we are allowed to sing and ones that are banned. They also banned Ulster flags as they were seen as inflammatory even though it's only a flag of a country. They changed the song that was played when the players left the tunnel as it had been "modified" by some bands and some supporters. They also banned individuals caught doing sectarian stuff. 
So the club is trying to do its bit


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 19, 2016)

Simbo said:



			1619??

Rangers have tried to do their bit against bigotry, they produced the "wee blue book" and left it on every home supporters seat, and sent it to season tickets holders. It contains songs we are allowed to sing and ones that are banned. They also banned Ulster flags as they were seen as inflammatory even though it's only a flag of a country. They changed the song that was played when the players left the tunnel as it had been "modified" by some bands and some supporters. They also banned individuals caught doing sectarian stuff. 
So the club is trying to do its bit
		
Click to expand...

Yes - 1619 - exactly...3ft high letters and nae bluddy idea...


----------



## Ethan (Apr 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			And vice versa of course
		
Click to expand...

Do the Celtic fans sing songs about Catholics killing Protestants?


----------



## Ethan (Apr 19, 2016)

Simbo said:



			1619??

Rangers have tried to do their bit against bigotry, they produced the "wee blue book" and left it on every home supporters seat, and sent it to season tickets holders. It contains songs we are allowed to sing and ones that are banned. They also banned Ulster flags as they were seen as inflammatory even though it's only a flag of a country. They changed the song that was played when the players left the tunnel as it had been "modified" by some bands and some supporters. They also banned individuals caught doing sectarian stuff. 
So the club is trying to do its bit
		
Click to expand...

This is the flag of Ulster, one of the four provinces of Ireland and comprised of 9 counties, 3 of which are currently in the ROI.




Do you mean the flag of Northern Ireland, which is similar but with a crown and on a white background and is the flag used by some for the 6 counties?


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 19, 2016)

Simbo said:



			1619??

They also banned Ulster flags as they were seen as inflammatory even though it's only a flag of a country.
		
Click to expand...

Ulster isn't a country. 

It is one of the 4 Provinces along with Munster, Leinster and Connacht.

It is made up of 9 counties of which 6, Derry, Antrim, Down, Armagh, Tyrone and Fermanagh, make up Northern Ireland and the other 3, Monaghan, Cavan and Donegal, are part of the Republic.

Edit

Beat me to it Ethan - Surprising how many people don't understand it.


----------



## Val (Apr 19, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Ulster isn't a country. 

It is one of the 4 Provinces along with Munster, Leinster and Connacht.

It is made up of 9 counties of which 6, Derry, Antrim, Down, Armagh, Tyrone and Fermanagh, make up Northern Ireland and the other 3, Monaghan, Cavan and Donegal, are part of the Republic.

Edit

Beat me to it Ethan - Surprising how many people don't understand it.
		
Click to expand...

Do you remember our conversation about the red hand only being offensive in the west of Scotland?

Education indeed.


----------



## Simbo (Apr 19, 2016)

Well the flag of Northern Ireland is banned at rangers for being deemed offensive.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 19, 2016)

If you look closely at my profile picture you will see the red hand proudly displayed on my GAA clubs crest.  It's also included on the Farneymens (Monaghan County crest). 

I will never stop wearing the red hand with pride and explaining my island


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			If you look closely at my profile picture you will see the red hand proudly displayed on my GAA clubs crest.  It's also included on the Farneymens (Monaghan County crest). 

I will never stop wearing the red hand with pride and explaining my island 

Click to expand...

Your red hand matches your face :rofl::thup:


----------



## HankMarvin (Apr 19, 2016)

Amazing how some people have taken this thread about a football game between Rangers & Celtic and turned it into a sympathy thread about religion.


Get a life.

Rangers beat Celtic 5-4 now back on track


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 19, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			It may have had a small a very small impact on the strike but had no impact on the game, Only An Excuse
		
Click to expand...

I was only joking, can't believe folk took my comment seriously.....or maybees.


----------



## super hans (Apr 19, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are some songs not being sung because they know they cause offence ?
		
Click to expand...

some of the songs have been sung (legally or illegally on both sides for generations).....only in the last decade or so have people begun to find them offensive - we old firm fans are really pwecious


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I was only joking, can't believe folk took my comment seriously.....or maybees.
		
Click to expand...

No worries here Doon , but some folk sadly don't have our sense of humour , or maybe they're just windup merchants.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 19, 2016)

I liked the stat that Kenny Miller was the first player to score for the "3 old firm teams" :rofl:


----------



## ger147 (Apr 19, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I liked the stat that Kenny Miller was the first player to score for the "3 old firm teams" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Lol


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Are some songs not being sung because they know they cause offence ?
		
Click to expand...

Why are you taking the piss? I don't believe that you're that stupid or are you? Eejit.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 20, 2016)

HankMarvin said:



			Amazing how some people have taken this thread about a football game between Rangers & Celtic and turned it into a sympathy thread about religion.


Get a life.

Rangers beat Celtic 5-4 now back on track
		
Click to expand...

I watched the penalties and what's all this 'excuse thing' about the grass moving? 

Great win for the Hibees and it all makes for a better final :thup:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Why are you taking the piss? I don't believe that you're that stupid or are you? Eejit.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2016)

Saw a great big lorry with this on the side going north on the A77.
Hope the poor wee soul does not park up in east Glasgow.

http://www.sashuk.com/


----------



## ger147 (Apr 20, 2016)

Deila going at the end of the season. With Rangers back I wonder who they will go for next, and more importantly if the men in suits are planning a change of tack from the current policy of buying cheap and selling anyone decent on immediately if there is any interest.


----------



## User62651 (Apr 20, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Deila going at the end of the season. With Rangers back I wonder who they will go for next, and more importantly if the men in suits are planning a change of tack from the current policy of buying cheap and selling anyone decent on immediately if there is any interest.
		
Click to expand...

No change in policy in my view -Given that a million quid is a fortune for any Scottish Club and pocket money for EPL clubs Celtic will continue to bring on their own or buy cheap players, develop them and sell on, players like Van Dijk, Boruc, Wanyama etc have been good business and as we all know football is just business at board level anyway.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Some of the stuff I have seen on social media and indeed on my own timeline from both sets of fans is shocking - so much hatred over a football match. Rangers fans goading responses and vice versa - why can't people just celebrate a victory like mature human beings
		
Click to expand...

Why excuse an idiot? You have no idea, absolutely NO idea. Embarrassing.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Why excuse an idiot? You have no idea, absolutely NO idea. Embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Who is excusing anyone ? 

What exactly do I have no idea about.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Who is excusing anyone ? 

What exactly do I have no idea about.
		
Click to expand...

Read your posts then think, just for one second try and think about what you're posting about before you open your gob, eejit.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Read your posts then think, just for one second try and think about what you're posting about before you open your gob, eejit.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but what's wrong with my posts saying what people are putting on social media ? 

Do you want to put some substance behind your rants or insults ?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2016)

Hickory, perhaps it would be better if you explained to LP what he doesnt understand, rather than just calling him an eejit, which is unhelpful

Thanks


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 20, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Hickory, perhaps it would be better if you explained to LP what he doesnt understand, rather than just calling him an eejit, which is unhelpful

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

lol, you're having a laugh ...

If you've got the time Fragger then try and find out even a tiny bit about this 'ultimate clash' and then come back and see if you can be bothered explaining things to someone that absolutely no idea what he's on about.

I'll pop back, it should be a hoot :rofl:


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2016)

No, you are the one having a pop at LP, so im giving you the chance to explain what he is missing.

Find a wiki link or something, but just saying "you have no idea" and then refusing to explain it is a cop out

There will be lots on here who do not know how deep rooted the history is, so educate us

Facts please, do not want this descending into a sectarian rant


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			lol, you're having a laugh ...

If you've got the time Fragger then try and find out even a tiny bit about this 'ultimate clash' and then come back and see if you can be bothered explaining things to someone that absolutely no idea what he's on about.

I'll pop back, it should be a hoot :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that means you can't put any substance behind it

"Ultimate clash" :rofl:

Please explain to me why I'm an idiot because i mentioned the vile abuse being posted on social media in regards a football match ? 

It's a football match - if anyone thinks it's anymore than that then the issue is firmly with them. 

Unfortunately it's full of single digit IQ idiots on both sides of the fence who use it a fuel their hatred and violence and try and use it to justify themselves. The sort of people the sport would be better off without. 

You throwing uncalled insults just sums it up really


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			I liked the stat that Kenny Miller was the first player to score for the "3 old firm teams" :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I caught my Rangers supporting friend a beauty with it, the joy of those two or three seconds before he twigged was priceless.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2016)

Boy am I pleased that even being a weegie I was kept out of it and ended up with the Saints of Perth.  My brother decided to support Celtic - primarily because he had Desmond White on his paper round and he would get us tickets for all the big games, OF matches, Internationals, Scotland v England Cup Finals etc.  

Then one Celtic v Rangers match (I though it was the infamous Mark Walters match but 1988 seems too late - but might have been) we were both in the 'Celtic end' of Parkhead and there was a load of vile abuse getting flung at the protestants at the othrr end - and he just said to me - come on let's get out of here - this is awful.  We went to the front and asked a bobby to escort us to the other end.  And he did.  Walked us in front of the Main Stand into the Rangers end.  Wee did get a couple of funny looks along the way.

That said - the old 'jungle' at Parkhead was a mental place from where to watch a football match.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 20, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No, you are the one having a pop at LP, so im giving you the chance to explain what he is missing.

Find a wiki link or something, but just saying "you have no idea" and then refusing to explain it is a cop out

There will be lots on here who do not know how deep rooted the history is, so educate us

Facts please, do not want this descending into a sectarian rant
		
Click to expand...



I don't have enough knowledge about it to educate you with facts or for that matter a reason to have any sort of sectarian rant, unbelievable to mention! I'm not that stupid, the thought of wearing a Union Jack in the east end of Glasgow at midnight asking if I can join in with a sing song or saying 'can't we not just get along' would leave me eating my meals using a straw for 6 months!

But what I do have is enough savvy to stop at saying to someone else that they'd be as well shutting up rather than spout off with idiotic crap. Now if you want the facts Phil then you carry on looking, start a thread on all that stuff and see what feed back you get, see how good it looks on a golf forum. But if it's ok with you I'll sit here watching and at some point (as a forum friend) I'll ask if you're on a piss take or just being an eejit.

Poor Hank ... You're taking this deeper than deep!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

Sorry I really still don't get what point or fact it is you are trying to make. 

If you want to keep calling me an idiot then back it up and tell me why I'm an idiot for what I posted about the vile stuff being said on social media. 

You appear to be ranting but I'm not sure exactly what about - maybe you don't even know yourself. 

Here is a little help for you 



Liverpoolphil said:



			Some of the stuff I have seen on social media and indeed on my own timeline from both sets of fans is shocking - so much hatred over a football match. Rangers fans goading responses and vice versa - why can't people just celebrate a victory like mature human beings
		
Click to expand...

That's what I posted - so why does posting that make me an idiot ? 

Maybe someone could help you out ?


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry I really still don't get what point or fact it is you are trying to make. 

If you want to keep calling me an idiot then back it up and tell me why I'm an idiot for what I posted about the vile stuff being said on social media. 

You appear to be ranting but I'm not sure exactly what about - maybe you don't even know yourself. 

Here is a little help for you 



That's what I posted - so why does posting that make me an idiot ? 

Maybe someone could help you out ?
		
Click to expand...

Phil, not sure if you're being deliberately obtuse here?

Anyway, if you're really interested in the underlying reasons why Rangers and Celtic fans can't "just celebrate a victory" I'd suggest you educate yourself on the history of religion in Glasgow/Scotland (thereafter perpetuated by some fans of each side) and also the last few years of Rangers history which has fuelled the fire even more.  For someone so fond of Google it won't take you long to find the information yourself. :thup:

Just don't expect a discussion about it on an online forum to end well (actually more chance here than elsewhere but unlikely).  There is a reason I don't get involved in them, I dislike both sides equally


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Phil, not sure if you're being deliberately obtuse here?

Anyway, if you're really interested in the underlying reasons why Rangers and Celtic fans can't "just celebrate a victory" I'd suggest you educate yourself on the history of religion in Glasgow/Scotland (thereafter perpetuated by some fans of each side) and also the last few years of Rangers history which has fuelled the fire even more.  For someone so fond of Google it won't take you long to find the information yourself. :thup:

Just don't expect a discussion about it on an online forum to end well (actually more chance here than elsewhere but unlikely).  There is a reason I don't get involved in them, I dislike both sides equally 

Click to expand...

Cheers NWJocko, in truth I'd rather not talk about it ... But here we have folk saying just explain it and all will be fine pmsl. Absolutely clueless.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Phil, not sure if you're being deliberately obtuse here?

Anyway, if you're really interested in the underlying reasons why Rangers and Celtic fans can't "just celebrate a victory" I'd suggest you educate yourself on the history of religion in Glasgow/Scotland (thereafter perpetuated by some fans of each side) and also the last few years of Rangers history which has fuelled the fire even more.  For someone so fond of Google it won't take you long to find the information yourself. :thup:

Just don't expect a discussion about it on an online forum to end well (actually more chance here than elsewhere but unlikely).  There is a reason I don't get involved in them, I dislike both sides equally 

Click to expand...

My mum and her whole family were born in Belfast and Catholic - have family members playing for Celtic in the past 

I'm 100% fully aware of the certain issues with religion as I'm fully aware of the recent history

But as I said it's a football match that one team won - it should never ever justify some of the vile stuff that has been posted. 

People using a football match to fuel hatred and violence- grown adults acting like thugs. 

Posting what I did doesn't make me an idiot


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

Hickory_Hacker said:



			Cheers NWJocko, in truth I'd rather not talk about it ... But here we have folk saying just explain it and all will be fine pmsl. Absolutely clueless.
		
Click to expand...

So that's it then - that's why you started throwing insults at me on a forum 

Yes it won't be able to be discussed on a forum when people cant talk about a subject without being abusive.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			My mum and her whole family were born in Belfast and Catholic - have family members playing for Celtic in the past 

I'm 100% fully aware of the certain issues with religion as I'm fully aware of the recent history

But as I said it's a football match that one team won - it should never ever justify some of the vile stuff that has been posted. 

People using a football match to fuel hatred and violence- grown adults acting like thugs. 

Posting what I did doesn't make me an idiot
		
Click to expand...

Just for the avoidance of any doubt, I didn't say anything was justified, just that you could find the reasons people use to hide behind as their justification.

Given your in depth knowledge I'm a little confused as to why you feel the need to ask the question unless you're trolling for a thread to kick off?! 


You think it's bad now it's a good job you weren't in Scotland before Social Media, in a way at lot of the bams get their kicks on there now rather than it all going berserk all over Scotland on a Sunday afternoon after an early OF kick off!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Just for the avoidance of any doubt, I didn't say anything was justified, just that you could find the reasons people use to hide behind as their justification.

Given your in depth knowledge I'm a little confused as to why you feel the need to ask the question unless you're trolling for a thread to kick off?! 


You think it's bad now it's a good job you weren't in Scotland before Social Media, in a way at lot of the bams get their kicks on there now rather than it all going berserk all over Scotland on a Sunday afternoon after an early OF kick off!
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't trolling or looking for anything to kick off 

Someone came onto the thread and started to insult me and asked him to explain why he felt the need to do so


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wasn't trolling or looking for anything to kick off 

Someone came onto the thread and started to insult me and asked him to explain why he felt the need to do so
		
Click to expand...

No Phil, you came on and asked why Rangers and Celtic fans couldn't celebrate "like mature human beings".  If you're 100% aware of everything to do with their history and the nature of (some of) their fans you should know why.  Internet + Old Firm = Horrible Outcome :thup:

That's it, I'm not getting involved in your posting carousel on this.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I wasn't trolling or looking for anything to kick off 

Someone came onto the thread and started to insult me and asked him to explain why he felt the need to do so
		
Click to expand...

I didn't insult you ... You were being stupid and in a few posts you manage to troll things up on a piss take, as I said it's not something I'm comfortable talking about but you enjoy yourself.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 20, 2016)

back to the football then chaps please


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 20, 2016)

PhilTheFragger said:



			back to the football then chaps please
		
Click to expand...

How's the Gers doing tonight?


----------



## ger147 (Apr 20, 2016)

Davie Moyes favourite at the bookies, Neil Lennon 2nd favourite to take over from Deila.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 20, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Davie Moyes favourite at the bookies, Neil Lennon 2nd favourite to take over from Deila.
		
Click to expand...

Would Lennon be welcomed back after leaving ? , honest question.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 20, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Would Lennon be welcomed back after leaving ? , honest question.
		
Click to expand...

My Dad's generation deffo wouldn't, my Dad had no time for Henrik after he left...

Not sure what the current generation would think, and I can't really comment from a personal point of view as I don't class myself as a fan/supporter any more.


----------



## NWJocko (Apr 20, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Davie Moyes favourite at the bookies, Neil Lennon 2nd favourite to take over from Deila.
		
Click to expand...

Motes not a bad shout, need someone good as Rangers seem to have got themselves a decent manager......

Surely he'd want Celtic job ahead of the Villa one he's touted for?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Motes not a bad shout, need someone good as Rangers seem to have got themselves a decent manager......

*Surely he'd want Celtic job ahead of the Villa one he's touted for?*

Click to expand...

He just needs to give the nod and he has the Villa job - not sure if offered Celtic which job he would go for ? I guess starting his career at Celtic would be a pull for him.


----------



## ger147 (Apr 20, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Motes not a bad shout, need someone good as Rangers seem to have got themselves a decent manager......

Surely he'd want Celtic job ahead of the Villa one he's touted for?
		
Click to expand...

Think I'd rather have Lennon back than Moyes, I've never really rated Moyes personally.

Warburton is a class act, will be interesting to see how much cash Rangers have to spend in the summer as they are still hamstrung with the various Ashley contracts in place.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2016)

ger147 said:



			Think I'd rather have Lennon back than Moyes, I've never really rated Moyes personally.

Warburton is a class act, will be interesting to see how much cash Rangers have to spend in the summer as they are still hamstrung with the various Ashley contracts in place.
		
Click to expand...

I  thought Warburton did a blinder of an impersonation of Walter Smith on Sunday - I did a double take - all he needed was a little more hair...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 20, 2016)

Liverpoolphil said:



			He just needs to give the nod and he has the Villa job
		
Click to expand...

Really?

At best second favourite.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 20, 2016)

3-2 to the Hibees, wee wake up call.

I always liked Walter Smith but some of the guff he was coming out with last week was very bitter. 
He went down a lot in my estimation.
Probably won't bother him much though:smirk:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Apr 20, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			3-2 to the Hibees, wee wake up call
		
Click to expand...

Ropey defending but a predictable result. Meaningless game for rangers after the big high of the weekend but a vital one for the hibbys.

Big test for the gers will be keeping some sort of competitive edge between now and the final.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 20, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ropey defending but a predictable result. Meaningless game for rangers after the big high of the weekend but a vital one for the hibbys.

Big test for the gers will be keeping some sort of competitive edge between now and the final.
		
Click to expand...

Aye - they were most probably distracted with prospect of the treble.


----------



## Fish (Apr 21, 2016)

NWJocko said:



			Phil, not sure if you're being deliberately obtuse here?

Anyway, if you're really interested in the underlying reasons why Rangers and Celtic fans can't "just celebrate a victory" I'd suggest you educate yourself on the history of religion in Glasgow/Scotland (thereafter perpetuated by some fans of each side) and also the last few years of Rangers history which has fuelled the fire even more.  For someone so fond of Google it won't take you long to find the information yourself. :thup:

Just don't expect a discussion about it on an online forum to end well (actually more chance here than elsewhere but unlikely).  There is a reason I don't get involved in them, I dislike both sides equally 

Click to expand...

:thup:



NWJocko said:



			Just for the avoidance of any doubt, I didn't say anything was justified, just that you could find the reasons people use to hide behind as their justification.

Given your in depth knowledge I'm a little confused as to why you feel the need to ask the question unless you're trolling for a thread to kick off?! 


You think it's bad now it's a good job you weren't in Scotland before Social Media, in a way at lot of the bams get their kicks on there now rather than it all going berserk all over Scotland on a Sunday afternoon after an early OF kick off!
		
Click to expand...

:thup:



NWJocko said:



			No Phil, you came on and asked why Rangers and Celtic fans couldn't celebrate "like mature human beings".  If you're 100% aware of everything to do with their history and the nature of (some of) their fans you should know why.  Internet + Old Firm = Horrible Outcome 

That's it, I'm not getting involved in your posting carousel on this.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:

The voice of reason, even I don't join in on these threads because, well it's obvious really, to some... :smirk:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Ropey defending but a predictable result. Meaningless game for rangers after the big high of the weekend but a vital one for the hibbys.

Big test for the gers will be keeping some sort of competitive edge between now and the final.
		
Click to expand...

I hope Hibs do get promotion, I miss those easy 12 points


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Apr 21, 2016)

:lol: The treble.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 21, 2016)

Fish said:



			:thup:



:thup:



:thup:

The voice of reason, even I don't join in on these threads because, well it's obvious really, to some... :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Blatantly obvious, things have changed on here and it looks like the more stupid you are it gives you carte blanche when pushing the buttons.


----------



## Hickory_Hacker (Apr 21, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I hope Hibs do get promotion, I miss those easy 12 points

Click to expand...

#Hibees #ChampionsLeague ... GGTTH


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 21, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			:lol: The treble.
		
Click to expand...

Of a sort -  limbering up for the real thing next season I'm sure we'll be told...by the faithful.  Could happen though.


----------

